# Gregorian Chanting/Renaissance Music



## NoxNoctum (Aug 22, 2009)

I took a college class a while ago where we listened to a lot of Gregorian Chanting and Renaissance music that grew out of it and remember enjoying a lot of it, unfortunately I can't seem to find my old notes where I wrote down the composers' names and all that good stuff.

Renaissancewise I'm especially interested in vocal works (particularly a lot of the church choral music from that period), not so much instrumental pieces.

Can someone who's into that kind of music recommend me any? 

Thanks.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I can't say that I'm really into Renaissance music at the moment, but Palestrina, Josquin, Byrd, and Tallis all spring to mind.

And if I remember correctly, the Tallis Scholars have wonderful recordings of many choral works of the Renaissance.


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

Thomas Tallis was an excellent composer of the Renaissance period.

Here's a little choral music from him:


----------



## NoxNoctum (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reccs guys, keep em coming!

Josquin was a composer I LOVED during that class, glad to have found him again.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Gregorian Chant is medieval. Josquin Desprez is Renaissance. The two periods together are commonly referred to by the term "early music". I am actually quite fond of "early music" and might recommend some of the following:


----------

